# Fastest Pug I've Seen !



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

This proves that all breeds can do agility. I'm currently trying to prove it to Rocky and Shade. I say 'jump'.....Shade jumps the bar and gets so excited that he takes off and does 17 laps around the yard. Rocky jumps.....if he feels like it. :smile:

Turbo the pug at the AKC National Championships - YouTube


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, that is exceptional movement for a pug


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> Rocky jumps.....if he feels like it. :smile:


Exactly...Aspen jumps, if he feels like it!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

you go little turbo! he did so great! and so cute


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great video, Turbo is amazing!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya just gotta catch them in the mood...then they are zoomie pugs....

that was awesome.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow. LOL. Agility looks like a ton of fun.. I bet my sheltie would love it.. :smile:


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Shelties are typically *great* in agility! You live in a hotbed of agility judges and teachers. I can think of at least 6 or 7 agility teachers in Calgary. 
Let me know if you'd like any contacts.





Caty M said:


> Wow. LOL. Agility looks like a ton of fun.. I bet my sheltie would love it.. :smile:


----------

